# Please ID "Black Piranha"



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I purchased a "Black piranha" from my lfs. The first one I bought is the one in the three first pics. He was the biggest (4''). But when I took him home I noticed he had ich ( spots and scratching) so I exchanged it for another one. The second "rohm" they gave me is the one in the other pics of course. Lfs says they all came from the same litter. The new one is healthy but he is maybe half an inch smaller. Sorry for the bad pics caus I used a funsaver. Now there are some similarities and differences that u cant see in the pics. For instance.....

similarities:
-They both have a dark terminal band on the edge of the tail.
- They both have black on the edge of the anal fin.
- They both have yellow tints on the gillplate and the anal fin.
- They both have round black spots all over their body. ( They are harder to see below the lateral line, but are still there.)

differences:
- The first rohm already had orange coloration in the eyes, but that could be because he was 1/2 an inch bigger.
- The second rohm looks a little more compressed and his belly is a little rounder but that could also be because he is younger.

I was more confident that my first one was an actual rohm, but Im worried about the second one. As I said the similarities outweigh the differences so Im optimistic.
I hope all the info and the pics will help u guys ID these serras.

PS: The rohm I sent back was shipped to ottawa and purchased by a fellow member Red Eyes.
Here are the pics of the first "rohm"
View attachment 64376

View attachment 64377

View attachment 64378


The rest below are of the second "rohm" the lfs replaced the top one with. 
View attachment 64379

View attachment 64380

View attachment 64381

View attachment 64382

View attachment 64383


Please all rohm pros.....help


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

you will not get a positive ID with those pics


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Repost with a better flank shot.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

The more i look at your pics and read the description, the more it resembles my compressus. Does your fish look like this???

PS.... My compressus is about 5 and a half inches and it has reddish orange eyes.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I does look alot like that but my serra does not have bars it has round spots so how can it be a compressus?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I does look alot like that but my serra does not have bars it has round spots so how can it be a compressus?
> [snapback]1056122[/snapback]​


It's possible but unlikely..... If yours has spots instead of bars, I would guess that your serra is a rhom. Either way you have a really nice looking serra. Nice pickup.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

If you are sure he has spots and not bars, then it's maybe a Rhom... Try to take some better pics


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

first pic : Rhombeus
Sec pic : Compressus

Compressus that size usually have spot looking bars.. if you look carefully you might see few of the spots that are longer in shape..


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

How can you see spots or bars in those pics ???


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey cobra from which store did you buy that rhom ? Do they ship to quebec ?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

The Rhom Is To Small to ID


----------

